# Turtles & Keelbacks



## NicG (May 31, 2013)

Hi guys,

I currently keep a fully-grown Keelback in a semi-aquatic enclosure (previously used as a turtle enclosure) and was wondering whether I could add a sub-adult turtle with a minimum of risk. Some questions:

- Does anyone keep turtles and Keelbacks together?
- What type of turtles would be best suited?
- What type of turtles would be least suited?
- Would a Keelback ever attempt predation on a small turtle?
- Would a large turtle ever attempt predation on a Keelback?

Guess that'll do for now.

Thanks in advance,
Nic


----------



## Leasdraco (May 31, 2013)

I don't know about keelbacks trying to eat turtles but freshwater turtles will try to take a bite out of anything in the water


----------



## Adsell (Jun 2, 2013)

I used to keep Eastern Long necks with Green tree frogs and Water skinks and never had a problem.
Ads


----------



## Jeffa (Jun 2, 2013)

I would say that it will have potential risks involved by both parties. I would go long necks over short necks and snappers. A very large 8 foot plus tank or outdoor enclosure would be ideal as long as there is plenty of room to spend time alone. keep the animals both at large sizes, feed them regulary and expect that problems can occur and possibly will. monitor alot. If you pull this off then please post pics.


----------



## NicG (Jun 3, 2013)

My adult Keelback is approximately 2.5cm in diameter and I was thinking of introducing a young Krefft's, somewhere between 8cm and 12cm in length. I'm thinking that ratio should produce a minimum of issues.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## baker (Jun 3, 2013)

While the turtle is little i don't think that you should have to much of a problem with keeping together. I would keep an eye on them though as the turtle grows up and could potentially become a threat to the keelback. 
Cheers Cameron


----------



## James_Scott (Jun 3, 2013)

I would love to see some pics of your keelback.
They have quickly become my favourite snake to keep. Im selling all of my others this year and concentrating only on them.


----------



## baker (Jun 3, 2013)

James_Scott said:


> I would love to see some pics of your keelback.
> They have quickly become my favourite snake to keep. Im selling all of my others this year and concentrating only on them.


I know what you mean with them, they are awesome little snakes. When I move into a bigger house I will be on the look out for a few more of these guys.
Cheers Came


----------



## NicG (Jun 4, 2013)

James_Scott said:


> I would love to see some pics of your keelback.
> They have quickly become my favourite snake to keep. Im selling all of my others this year and concentrating only on them.



She's only a basic brown. I'm on the lookout for a more interestingly coloured male to go with her. These are only pics (oldish) that I have easy access to ...






I'm afraid my enclosure doesn't quite stack up next to yours!


----------



## James_Scott (Jun 4, 2013)

she is massive! One of mine is around 50cm long and still looks tiny. The other is around 30cm and is a sibling. What are you feeding them?


----------



## NicG (Jun 4, 2013)

She's bigger now ... and desperate for mate (hint,hint to anyone out there!). It's not about length once they're adults, but rather diameter.

She was supposedly feeding on pinkies when I got her, but she never really showed much interest in them for me. She's been fed almost entirely on feeder goldfish and rainbow trout fingerlings.

I actually use her as my garbage disposal unit. She's the one colubrid I can guarantee will eat pretty anything that the others may have overlooked - some will only eat live prey and trout are particularly hard to keep alive in small, warm(ing) bodies of water.

Given the age of yours and the fact that you're in Victoria, I'm guessing that you sourced your Keelbacks from Dottyback ...?


----------



## James_Scott (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes they came feom Dottyback. Where do you get your trout fingerlings from? I have been after some for ages.


----------



## NicG (Mar 13, 2014)

Just bumping to see if anyone has any experience and/or opinions about keeping turtles and keelbacks together ...


----------



## Burnerism (Mar 13, 2014)

Adsell said:


> I used to keep Eastern Long necks with Green tree frogs and Water skinks and never had a problem.
> Ads


Would love to see some pics if you have any and some more info on the set up in either this thread or a new one, sounds wicked!!


----------



## Radar (Mar 13, 2014)

Turtles and keelbacks - no. Turtles and filesnakes - Yes (as well as a 2 small freshwater crocs). Sort of the reverse though - filensnakes were adult and turtles were very small. Only issue we had was one of the turtles lost a leg to a croc....yes, I saw that coming, but you can't tell some people (ie, the manager...).


----------



## NicG (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks for your response, Radar. Anyone else got anything to add?


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 23, 2014)

The macquarie species such as the kreffts would be the best short neck in comparison to say a sawshell. In saying that macquaries are still voracious feeders as adults and will readily use their forefeet to rip apart prey. Longnecks are more docile and will usually only strike and swallow with the mouth. Shortnecks are however more entertaining to keep in my opinion. If you were to try it, it would be a matter of keeping a close eye until you were satisfied with the dynamic...


----------

